
Tell HN: I'm Selling Programming.io - spking
Long story short, I had big plans for developing Programming.io into a cruft-free social bookmarking service for developers, but other projects are making that impossible.<p>It could obviously be made into anything related to programming (tutorials, mentoring or freelance marketplace, Q&amp;A format forum, etc.)<p>If you&#x27;re interested, you can check out the auction here (ends in 2 days): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;10635953-programming-io
======
spking
Link: [https://flippa.com/10635953-programming-
io](https://flippa.com/10635953-programming-io)

------
replies-to-fool
Regarding domains such as these, e.g programming.io or insurance.com, why
would one want these? Aren't they too generic? Shouldn't domain names
correspond more to the brand itself?

I don't know anyone who looks for things related to programming by going
directly on programming.com.

If i was looking for insurance, I wouldn't just go on insurance.com either.

What's the benefit of owning this type of domain?

~~~
lovelearning
I think they're useful for targeting search intentions and monetizing through
SEO, ads, affiliate links.

People are unlikely to visit "programming.io" and then search something
specific, but if it becomes popular for a particular type of content or tone
or niche purely through organic search, people will include an easy-to-
remember domain in the search query. Remembering "programming.io <query>" is
easier than "johndoereactjsdev.blogger.com <query>".

It's not uncommon either. Just run a random tech search and notice how many
hits are under generic "tec*" domains that publish how-to articles on multiple
topics.

